# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Isometric map elements for Inkscape (SVG)

## RobA

Over at  InkscapeForum.com, Nicu has posted a link to a collection of isometric tiles for RPG maps.

Here is a sample:


They can be downloaded individually from his website.

-Rob A>

----------


## su_liam

Looks pretty kick-ahhayy yeah... Um, yeah. Looks cool. I'm kinda surprised there aren't more map elements for svg on the net. Iso or otherwise. I'd post both of mine, but they're embarassing cra- er... junk.

Thanks for alerting us to this.

----------


## RobA

Nicu has posted a tutorial on how he designed and colourized these.

http://howto.nicubunu.ro/inkscape_rpg_map_elements/

-Rob A>

----------


## Redrobes

They are really awesome. I don't use iso view or SVG but I can still appreciate them. Very well made.

----------

